# BASELWORLD 2013 Bathyscaphe 100GMT



## arutlosjr11

BASELWORLD 2013 RELEASE: AQUADIVE Baythscaphe 100GMT

Original 70's Design utilizing today's technology.

Flappy bell bottom jeans, platform shoes, and clunky jewelry. Is this all we remember from the 70's? That decade gave us some of the best industrial designs and the most iconic sports watches ever made. Aquadive is the 70's design company, in the words of watch collectors and aficionados. And the Bathyscaphe 100 is an original Aquadive design that dates back to 1972, when industrial design was at its peak. Now its combined with today's advanced manufacturing technologies and materials, such as German CNC machining, scratch resistant sapphire, ceramic, Viton seals, and ISOfrane rubber.

Functions:

Hours, minutes, seconds, date at 3 o'clock, GMT, and 24 hour display on the inner bezel

Case:

Every Aquadive case is turned and CNC machined in Germany out of one solid block of German 316L surgical grade stainless steel, and screw down case back. Limited edition of 500 pieces engraved ***/500. Size: 43 mm diameter excluding crown, 49 mm from lug to lug, 15mm height. Water resistant to 1000 meters / 3300 feet. Integrated automatic Helium Release Valve (HRV) at 6 o'clock.






Movement:

Swiss Made ETA 2893-2, hours, minutes, sweep second, GMT, self-winding mechanism with ball bearing rotor, date, corrector, stop second device regulator system, ETACHRON and regulator corrector. 21 jewels, shock protection, 51 degree lift angle, automatic, unidirectional winding, Rate: 28,800 bph, power reserve 42 hours, hacking seconds hand, hour, minute, central seconds hands, quick-set date, 24-hour hand. Size: 11.5 ligne. Accuracy, adjusted in 5 positions with an individual certificate that accompanies each watch.

UPDATED UPDATED UPDATED UPDATED

Introductory pre-order pricing on the Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100GMT is as follows,

The ETA 2893 version is $1,990.00 USD. And once the introductory period ends, the list price will be $2,390.00 USD

The high grade Soprod A10 version is $2,290.00 USD. And once the introductory period ends, the list price will be $2,690.00 USD










NOTE: The movement shown in the photo is an optional High Grade 25 Jewel movement that will be available for the AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe 100GMT


----------



## jeff wilson

Very nice


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Wheen I reviewed the info on this piece and saw the pic with the GMT function and that dial with the yellow chapter ring and it has one of my favorite case designs, I do not know about you, but I am sunk.


----------



## arutlosjr11

W. C. Bartlett said:


> Wheen I reviewed the info on this piece and saw the pic with the GMT function and that dial with the yellow chapter ring and it has one of my favorite case designs, I do not know about you, but I am sunk.


Sunk as well.


----------



## DEMO111

W. C. Bartlett said:


> Wheen I reviewed the info on this piece and saw the pic with the GMT function and that dial with the yellow chapter ring and it has one of my favorite case designs, I do not know about you, but I am sunk.


Bill, I totally agree with you. I see a new AD in my future.


----------



## skin diver

Me too... gotta have it. I like the new bezel especially.

Any talk of a BS300GMT?


----------



## arutlosjr11

skin diver said:


> Me too... gotta have it. I like the new bezel especially.
> 
> Any talk of a BS300GMT?


As soon as I know something, y'all will too.


----------



## jaybob

Wow!!!! After owning two different variations of the BS100 so far, I can see which one will be my third. Stunning. Love the yellow chapter ring.


----------



## bburke

very nice piece


----------



## Legion681

I just love it!


----------



## amuro

Nice, i love the yellow chapter ring.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

When new info is received on the GMT 100 Ariel and myself will advise accordingly.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Stunning!!! I hope they make a BS300 GMT...love the yellow chapter ring & bezel 

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Cowbiker

Tastefully executed, nice work! Looking forward to additional details.


----------



## Spring-Diver

arutlosjr11 said:


> BASELWORLD 2013 RELEASE: AQUADIVE Baythscaphe 100GMT
> 
> Original 70's Design utilizing today's technology.
> 
> Flappy bell bottom jeans, platform shoes, and clunky jewelry. Is this all we remember from the 70's? That decade gave us some of the best industrial designs and the most iconic sports watches ever made. Aquadive is the 70's design company, in the words of watch collectors and aficionados. And the Bathyscaphe 100 is an original Aquadive design that dates back to 1972, when industrial design was at its peak. Now its combined with today's advanced manufacturing technologies and materials, such as German CNC machining, scratch resistant sapphire, ceramic, Viton seals, and ISOfrane rubber.
> 
> Functions:
> 
> Hours, minutes, seconds, date at 3 o'clock, GMT, and 24 hour display on the inner bezel
> 
> Case:
> 
> Every Aquadive case is turned and CNC machined in Germany out of one solid block of German 316L surgical grade stainless steel, and screw down case back. Limited edition of 500 pieces engraved ***/500. Size: 43 mm diameter excluding crown, 49 mm from lug to lug, 15mm height. Water resistant to 1000 meters / 3300 feet. Integrated automatic Helium Release Valve (HRV) at 6 o'clock.
> 
> Movement:
> 
> Swiss Made ETA 2893-2, hours, minutes, sweep second, GMT, self-winding mechanism with ball bearing rotor, date, corrector, stop second device regulator system, ETACHRON and regulator corrector. 21 jewels, shock protection, 51 degree lift angle, automatic, unidirectional winding, Rate: 28,800 bph, power reserve 42 hours, hacking seconds hand, hour, minute, central seconds hands, quick-set date, 24-hour hand. Size: 11.5 ligne. Accuracy, adjusted in 5 positions with an individual certificate that accompanies each watch.
> 
> UPDATED UPDATED UPDATED UPDATED
> 
> Introductory pre-order pricing on the Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100GMT is as follows,
> 
> The ETA 2893 version is $1,990.00 USD. And once the introductory period ends, the list price will be $2,390.00 USD
> 
> The high grade Soprod A10 version is $2,290.00 USD. And once the introductory period ends, the list price will be $2,690.00 USD
> 
> View attachment 1059826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: The movement shown in the photo is an optional High Grade 25 Jewel movement that will be available for the AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe 100GMT


Now we're talking OMFnnnnG!!!! more options:-!

Those look hot!!! If they make BS 300 versions my Seiko's will be locked up....for ever:-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Tom R

The yellow and black is just IT. Very nice.


----------



## jiminpotomac

OK, Aquadive just nailed it.

I am in love with the yellow version. With a SOPROD... wow.

The turquoise is too cool too. If it came in a smaller model, my wife would be wearing one.

Now I'm anxiously awaiting a return to the vibrant orange and other colors from their wonderful '70s pieces.


----------



## sfnewguy

*Nooo! Noo!*

Oh why, oh why do you have to do this!!! Just when I thought I could give my credit card a break and pay off my balance, you have to show me this! :-|

The bumble bee sings to me!!! 

How the hell will be able to pull this off given my somewhat large (dollar value) incoming stream!!! :think:

Arrgh - I will quote Al Pacino in "The Godfather Part III" - "Just when you think you're out, they pull you right back in!" ;-)


----------



## Axelay2003

The yellow is tasty.


----------



## Cosmograph

Very nice indeed but the price is at USD$2380 on the website and not the above mentioned price.


----------



## sfnewguy

Where do you see the watch on the website? I don't see it anywhere.

OK - I see it now in the order tab - but agree how do you get the pre-order price and specify the chapter ring/GMT hand color?



Cosmograph said:


> Very nice indeed but the price is at USD$2380 on the website and not the above mentioned price.


----------



## amckiwi

Spring-Diver said:


> Stunning!!! I hope they make a BS300 GMT...love the yellow chapter ring & bezel
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Would find it very dificult to resist this as well, maybe in AD orange
Stu


----------



## Rob T

Marvelous! Looks like I may have to make room for this one.

But how does one pre-order at the "special offer price? And spec the chapter ring and movement? Anyone got a link?


----------



## Zenrag

I was so close to pulling the trigger.... I was in paypal and it does not work.... I may try tomorrow again with my cc'd! Can't wait until the fall!


----------



## Zenrag

Arghh... the additional colours are driving me CRAZY.


----------



## arutlosjr11

*** UPDATE *** UPDATE ***

Pre-Order Pricing is Up!!!!!!!!!

http://shop.aquadive.com/aquadive-bathyscaphe-100gmt/


----------



## arutlosjr11

Rob T said:


> Marvelous! Looks like I may have to make room for this one.
> 
> But how does one pre-order at the "special offer price? And spec the chapter ring and movement? Anyone got a link?


http://shop.aquadive.com/aquadive-bathyscaphe-100gmt/


----------



## zephyrnoid

Awesome design ( I'll take the Yellow one). Nice write up too  
The big relief with the BS100 design, is that while the 70's styling may not be in vogue forever (hey the 60's were sooo in last year), the somewhat protrusive lugs will keep it around a lot longer than fully hooded ones which I predict will be in deep cover by this time next year.
Sooner or later, it's back to the 60's though.
So hurry up and enjoy this fabulous watch!


----------



## Zenrag

arutlosjr11 said:


> *** UPDATE *** UPDATE ***
> 
> Pre-Order Pricing is Up!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe 100GMT - AQUADIVE Store


Hey Ariel,

I inderstand that the two new colours availability date have not been set yet (and the preorder up on the Aquadive sale site is only for the yellow model).

Do you if the preorder price will be available for the red and blue editions of the GMT?


----------



## arutlosjr11

Zenrag said:


> Hey Ariel,
> 
> I inderstand that the two new colours availability date have not been set yet (and the preorder up on the Aquadive sale site is only for the yellow model).
> 
> Do you if the preorder price will be available for the red and blue editions of the GMT?


Hey bud,

Right now the only color available for pre-order and at the pre-order price is the yellow


----------



## Zenrag

arutlosjr11 said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> Right now the only color available for pre-order and at the pre-order price is the yellow


Thx Sir!


----------



## arutlosjr11

CLICK HERE TO SEE AN AQUADIVE MACHINING VIDEO

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pbc4og2dahtu4nw/AquadiveGMT_CNC.mp4


----------



## marinelite

Hi mod,

Does the watch comes with ss band?


----------



## amckiwi

Cool Vid
The Virgo in me wanted more detail & a better view but it certainly gives the idea / effort that goes into it
Music is cool also
Stu


----------



## hookey

Hi there. I've been mulling over the Bathys 100 DLC for a while now, but now the GMT is giving me food for thought. 

One question, though: Is the Soprod A10 so much better than the ETA 2893-2 and worth the extra money? Am I right in thinking there won't be too much of a difference accuracy-wise between the two movements? I do like the fact that Aquadive regulate their ETA movements in five different positions.


----------



## bstadt6

Please let us know when the orange becomes available. This is the first watch from Basel that I'd open up my wallet for.


----------



## Axelay2003

bstadt6 said:


> Please let us know when the orange becomes available. This is the first watch from Basel that I'd open up my wallet for.


Do you mean one with the orange internal GMT bezel?


----------



## bstadt6

I haven't seen photos of one with an orange internal bezel, only the GMT hand itself.


----------



## Spring-Diver

bstadt6 said:


> I haven't seen photos of one with an orange internal bezel, only the GMT hand itself.


This one



I really hope Aquadive makes a BS300 GMT:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## bstadt6

Spring-Diver said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope Aquadive makes a BS300 GMT:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


That's the one! I emailed Aquadive last night specifically asking when the blue/orange models would be available (and for how long) for pre-order before seeing these threads. The response I received this morning indicated they were already available with a link to the site. Maybe I'm missing something but I still don't see the orange or blue models.


----------



## bstadt6

bstadt6 said:


> That's the one! I emailed Aquadive last night specifically asking when the blue/orange models would be available (and for how long) for pre-order before seeing these threads. The response I received this morning indicated they were already available with a link to the site. Maybe I'm missing something but I still don't see the orange or blue models.


For anyone else that may have been interested in the blue or black with orange GMT model I did get an updated email indicating they probably won't be available this year or offered for pre-order. I hope they are eventually released and I'm still in the market next year.


----------



## arutlosjr11

bstadt6 said:


> For anyone else that may have been interested in the blue or black with orange GMT model I did get an updated email indicating they probably won't be available this year or offered for pre-order. I hope they are eventually released and I'm still in the market next year.


That is correct. The yellow is the only one available now for pre-order and pre-order pricing.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

I am amazed at the build quality of the newly introduced Aquadive GMT and in keeping with the tradition of a true vintage watch. I would like to hear your thoughts on Aquadive's new GMT.


----------



## dinexus

arutlosjr11 said:


> Sunk as well.


Thirded. Sunk-a-saurus Rex.


----------



## Rob T

I know Summer has just started - and we are still quite a ways away from the scheduled Fall deliverability, but has anyone seen any new news or inside scoop on the GMT? Any sighting of a prototypes or additional pictures?

Thanks,

Rob.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Rob T said:


> I know Summer has just started - and we are still quite a ways away from the scheduled Fall deliverability, but has anyone seen any new news or inside scoop on the GMT? Any sighting of a prototypes or additional pictures?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob.


Hi Rob, here is the latest update I received from Aquadive;

the cases were machined in-house a few weeks ago, they were then brushed and polished and went through quality control, only the best pieces that match Aquadive's quality have been prepared to receive the dial and movement, the dials are currently in the works by Switzerland's top dial manufacturers, they manufacture dials for high end Swiss brands, they are very busy as you can imagine and quoted Aquadive an ETA for mid September. Once the dials arrive, assembling will begin.

kind regards
Aquadive forum moderator


----------



## Spring-Diver

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi Rob, here is the latest update I received from Aquadive;
> 
> the cases were machined in-house a few weeks ago, they were then brushed and polished and went through quality control, only the best pieces that match Aquadive's quality have been prepared to receive the dial and movement, the dials are currently in the works by Switzerland's top dial manufacturers, they manufacture dials for high end Swiss brands, they are very busy as you can imagine and quoted Aquadive an ETA for mid September. Once the dials arrive, assembling will begin.
> 
> kind regards
> Aquadive forum moderator


Thanks for update:-!

Any word on the final color choices?

DLC version?

Will the 24hr hand be lumed?

Any chance of a BS300GMT?

TIA:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Rob T

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi Rob, here is the latest update I received from Aquadive;
> 
> the cases were machined in-house a few weeks ago, they were then brushed and polished and went through quality control, only the best pieces that match Aquadive's quality have been prepared to receive the dial and movement, the dials are currently in the works by Switzerland's top dial manufacturers, they manufacture dials for high end Swiss brands, they are very busy as you can imagine and quoted Aquadive an ETA for mid September. Once the dials arrive, assembling will begin.
> 
> kind regards
> Aquadive forum moderator


Excellent! Very much looking forward to seeing this one in the flesh!


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks for update:-!
> 
> Any word on the final color choices?
> 
> DLC version?
> 
> Will the 24hr hand be lumed?
> 
> Any chance of a BS300GMT?
> 
> TIA:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Hi Shannon, please see below

Any word on the final color choices? *Aquadive will try to accommodate different color designs, ETAs will be published on the forum*

DLC version? *yes*

Will the 24hr hand be lumed? *Not possible due to the design, all options were considered before the design was announced, any filling of the GMT hand spoiled the design*

Any chance of a BS300GMT? *possible, but not in 2013*

kind regards
Aquadive forum moderator


----------



## arutlosjr11

Great update. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Spring-Diver

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi Shannon, please see below
> 
> Any word on the final color choices? *Aquadive will try to accommodate different color designs, ETAs will be published on the forum*
> 
> DLC version? *yes*
> 
> Will the 24hr hand be lumed? *Not possible due to the design, all options were considered before the design was announced, any filling of the GMT hand spoiled the design*
> 
> Any chance of a BS300GMT? *possible, but not in 2013*
> 
> kind regards
> Aquadive forum moderator


Thanks AD Mod2 :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## non-stop

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Any chance of a BS300GMT? *possible, but not in 2013*


Suddenly the end of the year looks a long way off 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zenrag

Yes, I would think its a possibility, but I wouldn't get your hopes up too high.



non-stop said:


> Suddenly the end of the year looks a long way off
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## amckiwi

Give me a chance to put some cash aside
Stu



non-stop said:


> Suddenly the end of the year looks a long way off
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dammen

Anyone knows how long the pre-order period will last? Thinking about saving up for this one but not sure if I will have time before I have to pay the full price. 

Thanks
Douglas


----------



## Aquadive mod2

dammen said:


> Anyone knows how long the pre-order period will last? Thinking about saving up for this one but not sure if I will have time before I have to pay the full price.
> 
> Thanks
> Douglas


 The pre-order period will end on August 31st.


----------



## enraged4

very interesting.


----------



## Rob T

So the leaves are turning here in New England, and it is officially the Fall - any updates on the GMT that can be shared?

Thanks,

Rob.


----------



## Jason Chen

arutlosjr11 said:


> BASELWORLD 2013 RELEASE: AQUADIVE Baythscaphe 100GMT
> 
> Original 70's Design utilizing today's technology.
> 
> Flappy bell bottom jeans, platform shoes, and clunky jewelry. Is this all we remember from the 70's? That decade gave us some of the best industrial designs and the most iconic sports watches ever made. Aquadive is the 70's design company, in the words of watch collectors and aficionados. And the Bathyscaphe 100 is an original Aquadive design that dates back to 1972, when industrial design was at its peak. Now its combined with today's advanced manufacturing technologies and materials, such as German CNC machining, scratch resistant sapphire, ceramic, Viton seals, and ISOfrane rubber.
> 
> Functions:
> 
> Hours, minutes, seconds, date at 3 o'clock, GMT, and 24 hour display on the inner bezel
> 
> Case:
> 
> Every Aquadive case is turned and CNC machined in Germany out of one solid block of German 316L surgical grade stainless steel, and screw down case back. Limited edition of 500 pieces engraved ***/500. Size: 43 mm diameter excluding crown, 49 mm from lug to lug, 15mm height. Water resistant to 1000 meters / 3300 feet. Integrated automatic Helium Release Valve (HRV) at 6 o'clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movement:
> 
> Swiss Made ETA 2893-2, hours, minutes, sweep second, GMT, self-winding mechanism with ball bearing rotor, date, corrector, stop second device regulator system, ETACHRON and regulator corrector. 21 jewels, shock protection, 51 degree lift angle, automatic, unidirectional winding, Rate: 28,800 bph, power reserve 42 hours, hacking seconds hand, hour, minute, central seconds hands, quick-set date, 24-hour hand. Size: 11.5 ligne. Accuracy, adjusted in 5 positions with an individual certificate that accompanies each watch.
> 
> UPDATED UPDATED UPDATED UPDATED
> 
> Introductory pre-order pricing on the Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100GMT is as follows,
> 
> The ETA 2893 version is $1,990.00 USD. And once the introductory period ends, the list price will be $2,390.00 USD
> 
> The high grade Soprod A10 version is $2,290.00 USD. And once the introductory period ends, the list price will be $2,690.00 USD
> 
> View attachment 1059826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: The movement shown in the photo is an optional High Grade 25 Jewel movement that will be available for the AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe 100GMT


Very nice watch , i like it


----------



## Rob T

Just heard from AD - the first GMTs (including mine) should start shipping in the next couple of weeks. Yeah!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Rob T said:


> Just heard from AD - the first GMTs (including mine) should start shipping in the next couple of weeks. Yeah!


That's awesome. I'm really looking forward to see some real life photos of this bad boy :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## john111

stunning piece especially with the yellow accent.


----------



## metalgear

very impressive corporate ethos, staying true to their history and doing a very thorough job at that.

i'm expecting aquadive to grow from strength to strength and be up there amongst the most recognized brands in a decade or two.


----------



## bomba

Stunning...the yellow accents does make reading of the 2nd time zone alot easier unlike other GMTs. Another winner really..


----------



## pauliep1p

Sweet


----------



## gzanax

does someone have real pictures of one of these?


----------



## sarwanov

That's absolutely good post you shared.


----------



## Stef C

What a beauty !


----------



## DrewL

Did these ever make into the Wild?


----------



## hrobi

That colour scheme is amazing, the yellow really pops


----------



## ovdwatches

Very nice one!!
Love it!


----------



## Cencalhd

Really nice


----------



## TaylorBG1

Awesome! I like it, very nice!)


----------



## Vural

This watch looks quite nice. I think Germany doing very well watches as well.


----------



## TKiteCD

I like the looks, but prefer orange instead of yellow, and how about a 300 atm version?


----------



## jarthom66

Love it


arutlosjr11 said:


> BASELWORLD 2013 RELEASE: AQUADIVE Baythscaphe 100GMT
> 
> Original 70's Design utilizing today's technology.
> 
> Flappy bell bottom jeans, platform shoes, and clunky jewelry. Is this all we remember from the 70's? That decade gave us some of the best industrial designs and the most iconic sports watches ever made. Aquadive is the 70's design company, in the words of watch collectors and aficionados. And the Bathyscaphe 100 is an original Aquadive design that dates back to 1972, when industrial design was at its peak. Now its combined with today's advanced manufacturing technologies and materials, such as German CNC machining, scratch resistant sapphire, ceramic, Viton seals, and ISOfrane rubber.
> 
> Functions:
> 
> Hours, minutes, seconds, date at 3 o'clock, GMT, and 24 hour display on the inner bezel
> 
> Case:
> 
> Every Aquadive case is turned and CNC machined in Germany out of one solid block of German 316L surgical grade stainless steel, and screw down case back. Limited edition of 500 pieces engraved ***/500. Size: 43 mm diameter excluding crown, 49 mm from lug to lug, 15mm height. Water resistant to 1000 meters / 3300 feet. Integrated automatic Helium Release Valve (HRV) at 6 o'clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movement:
> 
> Swiss Made ETA 2893-2, hours, minutes, sweep second, GMT, self-winding mechanism with ball bearing rotor, date, corrector, stop second device regulator system, ETACHRON and regulator corrector. 21 jewels, shock protection, 51 degree lift angle, automatic, unidirectional winding, Rate: 28,800 bph, power reserve 42 hours, hacking seconds hand, hour, minute, central seconds hands, quick-set date, 24-hour hand. Size: 11.5 ligne. Accuracy, adjusted in 5 positions with an individual certificate that accompanies each watch.
> 
> UPDATED UPDATED UPDATED UPDATED
> 
> Introductory pre-order pricing on the Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100GMT is as follows,
> 
> The ETA 2893 version is $1,990.00 USD. And once the introductory period ends, the list price will be $2,390.00 USD
> 
> The high grade Soprod A10 version is $2,290.00 USD. And once the introductory period ends, the list price will be $2,690.00 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: The movement shown in the photo is an optional High Grade 25 Jewel movement that will be available for the AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe 100GMT


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wadsy

First time I've come across Aquadive; look good and worth further investigation!


----------

